# To chili yourself



## Mateland

Is there a verb in Spanish that exist like "Me enchilece en los ojos anoche" Or something like that? I thought I heard it last night in conversation.

To get chile on youself? - enchilezarse?

Thanks


----------



## marinax

not in my part of the continent, at least...


----------



## diegodbs

marinax said:
			
		

> not in my part of the continent, at least...


 
In Spain we don't understand it either.


----------



## Hahael_7777

Mateland said:
			
		

> Is there a verb in Spanish that exist like "Me enchilece en los ojos anoche" Or something like that? I thought I heard it last night in conversation.
> 
> To get chile on youself? - enchilezarse?
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi, there is no verb for this , it is only an idiom, a typical phrase, the same as in United States, we have many idioms, for example we have the idiom "*no estoy ni ahi"* that means *"I don´t mind*", I don´t care , This "enchilezarse" means that someone is surprised with Chile

When a tourist comes to chile, we want him/her  to "get involved with Chile", with our food, typical places , typical dance (cueca)
They see the tirana dance, a religious dance, so that is very important to us, because he/she feels Chile as his country

Hope to help you! bye regard Rose


----------



## Bilma

</IMG> *enchilar**.**1.* tr._ C. Rica_,_ Cuba_,_ Hond._,_ Méx._ y_ Nic._ Condimentar, aderezar con chile un alimento.*2.* tr._ C. Rica_ y_ Hond._ Picar, escocer en la boca y en los ojos. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. prnl.http://forum.wordreference.com/*3.* tr._ C. Rica._ Producir resquemor en alguien por haberle fastidiado o superado. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. prnl.http://forum.wordreference.com/*4.* tr._ Hond._,_ Méx._ y_ Nic._ Irritar, enfurecer. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. prnl.http://forum.wordreference.com/*5.* prnl._ C. Rica._ Inquietarse, desasosegarse

REA


----------



## gatogab

Mateland said:


> Is there a verb in Spanish that exist like "Me enchilece en los ojos anoche" Or something like that? I thought I heard it last night in conversation.
> 
> To get chile on youself? - enchilezarse?
> 
> Thanks


El unico pais del mundo que no llamam chile a ese vejetal picante, con forma de cuerno, de color rojo, es en Chile. Lo llaman "ajì".
En el sur de Italia viene llamado "diavolicchio", o sea, "diablillo". Tambien asi a las personas permalosas e irritables. Las personas ajizadas
Hay que tener cuidado con el aji\chile cuando se manipula. Pueden quedar ajizados\enchilezados los dedos y, peor, ajizar\enchilezar los ojos.

anyway, never heard "Me enchilece en los ojos ".
gatogab


----------



## 50something

GatoBag, el segundo "único" pais donde no se le llama chile al chile es tambien Bolivia. Ustedes el llaman lo mismo que acá, ají.

Y por favor, sácame de una duda, a que se le llama "peperoncino" en Italia?, es posible que sea un tipo del diavolicchio que mencionas tal vez?


----------



## gatogab

El "peperone" es el pimenton. Peperoncino es el pimenton chico\pequeño. Peperoncino piccante, el aji. Tambien es conocido como "diavolicchio" en el sur de Italia

Thanks for the information about Bolivia and aji.


----------



## 50something

Cat, es decir que existen tipos de peperoncino que no son picantes, gracias amigo sudamericano!.


----------



## gatogab

cochabamba said:


> Cat, es decir que existen tipos de peperoncino que no son picantes, gracias amigo sudamericano!.


 
Exactly.
Peperoncino picante = aji.
Peperoncino dolce = dulce. 
Ciao


----------



## Abalkhibeth

Ok, ok... It seems this is getting out of hand!

Enchilarse means (in Mexico) To get Hot peppers' juice over your body, and it produces a "burning" feeling.

Like when you eat a really spicy food and you feel your mouth "burning".

In Mexico is quite common to here that expression.

By the way it has also other meanings but they are allready posted.


----------



## 50something

Abalk...., don't worry my friend, it is not getting out of control, it is just a colorful exchange, so everybofdy can "learn".

I would also like you to give us a hand here; I can understand about hot/burning food spiced with chile, but when you say "...Hot peppers' juice over your body..." you mean that you guys actually spread the hot juice all over your body?, wow, that must be painful man!.

And just a typoe, it should be "hear" instead of "here".

Cheer man!!,

Gary


----------



## gatogab

Nadie Decia Nada Sobre Ese Enchilarce Los Ojos Y Nos Pusimos A Conversar De Aji Y De Sus Variedades En El Mundo. Sucede A Veces


----------



## Mirlo

gatogab said:


> El unico pais del mundo que no llamam chile a ese vejetal picante, con forma de cuerno, de color rojo, es en Chile. Lo llaman "ajì".
> En el sur de Italia viene llamado "diavolicchio", o sea, "diablillo". Tambien asi a las personas permalosas e irritables. Las personas ajizadas
> Hay que tener cuidado con el aji\chile cuando se manipula. Pueden quedar ajizados\enchilezados los dedos y, peor, ajizar\enchilezar los ojos.
> 
> anyway, never heard "Me enchilece en los ojos ".
> gatogab


 
Ey! nosotros en Panamá lo llamamos "ají" también
ají rojo, verde, picante etc...
Aprendí "chile" cuando llegué a USA hace 20 años atrás


----------



## 50something

Edificante conversa!, amigo Cat no crees?


----------



## 50something

"Hace 20 años atras"? Mirlo amigo?. Solo como aporte a la siempre mejor comunicación en este lugar, que te parece si decimos "hace 20 años" o "20 años atrás", porque juntos redundan. Si me dices que todo el mundo lo dice así, estoy de acuerdo, pero aun asi no se oye bien.

Saludos,

Gary


----------



## Mirlo

cochabamba said:


> "Hace 20 años atras"? Mirlo amigo?. Solo como aporte a la siempre mejor comunicación en este lugar, que te parece si decimos "hace 20 años" o "20 años atrás", porque juntos redundan. Si me dices que todo el mundo lo dice así, estoy de acuerdo, pero aun asi no se oye bien.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Gary


primeramente no soy "hombre" asi es que es "amiga" vez como todos nos equivocamos Además el "chile" es el tema de la conversación las correcciones son las que están de más aquí.


----------



## 50something

Me gustó lo de "primeramente"!, lo siento MirlA, me equivoqué porque no hay forma de saber el género de quien escribe realmente, y me disculpo por el exabrupto, no hard feelings. Despite the previous statement, I still think "...hace 20 años atrás..." is definitely redundant And I hope we all learn from our mistakes, what do you think?

Gary


----------



## Mirlo

cochabamba said:


> Me gustó lo de "primeramente"!, lo siento MirlA, me equivoqué porque no hay forma de saber el género de quien escribe realmente, y me disculpo por el exabrupto, no hard feelings. Despite the previous statement, I still think "...hace 20 años atrás..." is definitely redundant And I hope we all learn from our mistakes, what do you think?
> 
> Gary


   okay, I'm sorry too


----------



## 50something

Fine dear BlackBird, I know the issue here was "chile", but don't be surprised or offended if someone helps you around, we are all trying to improve our limited learning process skills every day....except the Argentinians!, they call themselves geniouses, joking of course.

Thanks for your time and efforts!.

Gary


----------



## rocioteag

Enchilarse, enojarse get mad, get angry, be furius (furioso).

La usamos en México cuando queremos decir que estamos muyyyyyyyyy enojados/molestos/ y para no utilizar la otra palabra que es enca*****


----------



## Mirlo

cochabamba said:


> Fine dear BlackBird, I know the issue here was "chile", but don't be surprised or offended if someone helps you around, we are all trying to improve our limited learning process skills every day....except the Argentinians!, they call themselves geniouses, joking of course.
> 
> Thanks for your time and efforts!.
> 
> Gary


 Okay, but remember if someone ask for help, then you help but when is just a conversation related to the issue, extra comments may sound rude!
It's just a mistake for Godsake!


----------



## Alicky

cochabamba said:


> Fine dear BlackBird, I know the issue here was "chile", but don't be surprised or offended if someone helps you around, we are all trying to improve our limited learning process skills every day....except the Argentinians!, they call themselves geniouses, joking of course.
> 
> Thanks for your time and efforts!.
> 
> Gary


 
Por supuesto que nos llamamos genios. Es lo que somos. El problema es que el resto del planeta no nos cree. 
Y para aportar a la conversacion, en la Argentina, le decimos aji.
Y es la primera vez en la vida que escucho la frase enchilezarse.


----------



## Mirlo

Alicky said:


> Por supuesto que nos llamamos genios. Es lo que somos. El problema es que el resto del planeta no nos cree.
> Y para aportar a la conversacion, en la Argentina, le decimos aji.
> Y es la primera vez en la vida que escucho la frase enchilezarse.


 

lol


----------



## Jobani

Mirlo said:


> Ey! nosotros en Panamá lo llamamos "ají" también
> ají rojo, verde, picante etc...
> Aprendí "chile" cuando llegué a USA hace 20 años atrás


 

Estoy contigo, Mirlo.  En Rep. Dominicana tb se le llama aji rojo (o verde, picante, etc.).


----------



## 50something

Yes Mirlo, "extra comments" MIGHT sound rude sometime, very seldom I would say, so not to worry my friend, we all learn from everybody and every post, keep it up!

See what I said, Alicky is my favorite!, I was hoping she would read what I said and write. 

Hi "porteña", I do believe you all are genoiuses, despite Menen, or crooks like that, but then again, doesn't matter what I believe. Anyway, there is a very big difference between who you think you are, what others think you are, and who you really are. 

So since the issue here is "chile" or "enchilarse" I would have to say that "aji" is a universal term.

By the way Al, did you know that in Italy most the last names are Argentinians?

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Yes Mirlo, I am being very rude now.


----------



## Alicky

Estuve buscando por Wikipedia (o Wikipediando, no Gary?), y ahí nombra como se le dice al aji en las distintas partes del mundo. Bastante interesante, considerando que Wikipedia NO es la fuente mas confiable de todas (aunque la adoro igual). Pero lo que me llama la atención es que no conozco términos que sean "ajiezarse", "pimientarse", etc. Muchas veces, expresiones regionales se trasladan de un país a otro, aunque adaptándose.


ps: "By the way Al,did you know that in Italy most the last names are Argentinians?" Jajaja! ¡En España también!


----------



## sandrum

Mateland, i think the word is "enchilar", like is used in mexico.


----------



## byte2

About that chile or chili (ive heard both) conversation u r dealing with... I lived in Venezuela for 7 years and they use aji as well.
U can find aji dulce
and aji picante, of course.

I believe the size could be important, because ajies are small, like a thumb or smaller. Colour is not important: u can find them yellow, red and green, but maybe the main point is that the shape of the sweet ones are not as pointed as the others. 

Regards


----------



## Mirlo

cochabamba said:


> Yes Mirlo, "extra comments" MIGHT sound rude sometime, very seldom I would say, so not to worry my friend, we all learn from everybody and every post, keep it up!
> 
> See what I said, Alicky is my favorite!, I was hoping she would read what I said and write.
> 
> Hi "porteña", I do believe you all are genoiuses, despite Menen, or crooks like that, but then again, doesn't matter what I believe. Anyway, there is a very big difference between who you think you are, what others think you are, and who you really are.
> 
> So since the issue here is "chile" or "enchilarse" I would have to say that "aji" is a universal term.
> 
> By the way Al, did you know that in Italy most the last names are Argentinians?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary
> 
> P.S. Yes Mirlo, I am being very rude now.


----------



## gatogab

Mirlo said:


> Ey! nosotros en Panamá lo llamamos "ají" también
> ají rojo, verde, picante etc...
> Aprendí "chile" cuando llegué a USA hace 20 años atrás


 
VERY HAPPY TO KNOW THAT INCREASES "UNICO PAIS".
THANKS A LOT.
AND NEVER FORGET TO ALWAYS CORRECT ME.


----------



## Doriangray

Matelandoriginalmente pregunto pot 'Me enchilece en los ojos anoche', solo hay que cambiar enchilece por enchile, y entonces quedaría 'Me enchilé los ojos anoche'.  
*Abalkhibeth* tiene razón, To get Hot peppers' juice over your body, and it produces a "burning" feeling.
Podemos concluir que el verbo es *enchilar*
 Coloquialmente en México también se usa la palabra *enchilarse* para decir que alguien se enojo o se salió de sus casillas.
* 
*


----------

